# Script - fortlaufende Bilder nummerieren (im Bild)



## carlhartt (4. März 2009)

Hallo, ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Scripten, von daher hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

Ich habe 75 PSD Dateien (Hoch- und Querformat gemischt), die ich im Bild immer unten rechts mit der jeweiligen Ziffer von 1 bis 75 beschriften will.

Ich bin schon auf das Skript für die "Einladung" gestoßen, das hier im Forum verlinkt ist, allerdings hilft es mir nicht wirklich weiter, weil bei mir nicht ein Bild mit verschiedenen Nummern gespeichert werden soll, sondern immer das nächste geöffnete oder eben aus dem Ordner.

Und ich würd dem Ganzen dann auch gerne zuweisen, dass Myriad in weiß und 36pt verwendet wird. Aber ich habe wirklich keinen blassen Schimmer wie und mir hilft das Tutorial "Scripten mit PS" auch nicht weiter.

Würd mich über eine Hilfestellung freuen.

carlhartt


```
anzahl=75		'***Anzahl de Nummern eingeben***
Speicherpfad="C:\temp"	'***Speicherpfad angeben***

Set appref = CreateObject("Photoshop.Application")
If appref.documents.count<>0 Then
	Set docref=appref.ActiveDocument
Else	
	MsgBox "Erst die Datei öffnen!"
End If

For i=1 To anzahl
    docref.ArtLayers(1).TextItem.Contents = CStr(i)
    docref.SaveAs Speicherpfad & "\" & i & ".jpg"
Next
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2009)

Hi,
da es sich bei der Scriptsprache ja um Javascript handelt wäre es glaube ich besser wenn du die Frage nochmal bzw. der Beitrag iins Javascriptforum verschoben wird.

Gruß


----------

